# To those who own Midnight Syndicate's CD's...



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I have 3 of their cd, and vampire is the best (I didn`t listen to the new one yet). I highly recommend it to get the cd. I myself never buy downloads, due at seeing people buying lots of music on line just to loose it all when their ipod dies and so on...


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I buy the CDs, and I don't like the downloads. But, I usually get the CDs in the Halloween stores after Halloween for $5.00.
I have also bought some off Ebay cheap. I love their music and use it in my haunt.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes I've always preferred the CDs over downloads as well.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I would be burning the songs to CD so I wouldn't lose them. I don't even own an MP3 player, just my computer and CD's. I'd love to find them for $5 after Halloween! But the only store that sells them is Spirit, and it always works out so that their one day of post-Halloween clearance (they need to stay open longer!) is a day I can't make it to the store. But I'll be crossing my fingers that this year I will be able to. Maybe now since I've thought of it in advance I can arrange it even if I wouldn't be able to otherwise. Thanks for the idea, darkmaster! There is something special about going to an actual store and buying an actual CD. I can't do it most of the time because the bands I usually listen to aren't well-known or sold in this country, so they have to be bought online.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

You can also find their CDs on eBay for $.99 all the time.
.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

It seems every time I want something on eBay, the price suddenly goes up really high, so I normally just stick with Amazon to make sure I'm getting things that are in good shape. But I'll keep that in mind anyway, thanks Front Yard Fright.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It's worth buying Midnight Syndicate's CD's for the cover artwork and the designs on the discs themselves, I think. The only one I would suggest to steer clear of is the soundtrack to "The Rage" (barely recognizable as the work of MS, in my opinion), and I'm not sure about the "Dungeons & Dragons" one, since I don't own it. Otherwise, they're great.

As for Nox Arcana's, for sure, BUY THEM!! Vargo's art is amazing and is featured throughout the booklet for each, and the CD's look _very_ cool, too (to see what I'm talking about, check out http://www.noxarcana.com/music.html, then click on an album and move your cursor over the cover to get a peek at the CD itself). I passed on "Blood of the Dragon" and any collaborations ("Blood of Angels" and "Zombie Influx"), but, other than "Necronomicon" (which is just okay, as far as I'm concerned), I LOVE them.

These are among the _only_ groups that I will actually buy albums from, rather than downloading them. Also, going by my experiences, if you do decide to order directly from the artists, both are pleasures to deal with and sometimes they'll throw in extra goodies. Just an FYI.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for that info Garthgoyle. For some reason, it never really even occurred to me that I could buy them from the artists' official websites. They look pretty reasonably priced (especially Nox Arcana's) and the possibility of free extra goodies definitely sounds great. That will probably be the way I end up going.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to be of service, spiderqueen You've got great musical taste If you sign up for the bands' e-mails (usually a few each year), you'll be kept up-to-date on the latest news; might be worth considering.


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

I own "The Rage" because I was going to be married to "Dr. V's" theme. I LOVE every song on the CD. I would prefer to own the physical CD in case something happens to my computer.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I was actually thinking of joining Midnight Syndicate's mailing list when I was at their site earlier, but I left the site too soon for whatever reason. I think it's a good idea and will probably do it soon. 

I've never heard any of the songs from "The Rage" but I am curious because RAGE happens to be the name of one of my favorite bands. Even though I know it will sound absolutely nothing like them, and would find it very weird if it did! (They are a German heavy metal band . . . though they have done many songs with an orchestra, which are in fact some of their best work.)


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you heard any of Virgil Franklin's or Jerry Vayne's music? If you're a fan of MS and NA, you might want to give them a listen. Slightly different styles, but VERY cool haunted music...


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

New ep is out and really good.

*from their web site*
The Dark Masquerade ...Destini Beard with Midnight Syndicate
Destini Beard's haunting and mysteriously alluring lyrics and vocals blended with classic Midnight Syndicate tracks including a previously unreleased remix. The Dark Masquerade pulls you into a story of gilded romances and the foreboding shadows that lurk within your darkest nightmares. Let the music summon you to another time and place, where dreams aren't always make believe.



$7.50 including shipping & handling
I liked it, creepy. and not a bad price.
Also the Dead Matter movie in a couple of weeks....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

noahbody said:


> Also the Dead Matter movie in a couple of weeks....


I'm looking forward to that _very_ much. Not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere on here yet: On July 30, Hot Topic stores are going to begin carrying a special package of the DVD, soundtrack CD, and a Halloween CD, all for the price of the DVD alone


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you know how long that sale will be going on?


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have every one of their cd's and I think the 13th Hour is the best. I'm looking forward to the next release. When I love all or most of the songs on a CD, I usually want a copy not just a download. I don't think Born of the Night is sold in stores anymore because of legal issues with Joseph Vargo (now of Nox Arcana).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> Do you know how long that sale will be going on?


I'm pretty sure that is going to be the regular price; just another nice thing they're doing for the fans to commemorate the 13th anniversary of Midnight Syndicate


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I don't think Born of the Night is sold in stores anymore because of legal issues with Joseph Vargo (now of Nox Arcana).


In addition to _Born of the Night_, _Realm of Shadows_ is also only available online, due to the same legal issues. Both are out-of-print, which is why they cost a bit more. I'm pretty sure that _Out of the Darkness_ was created partially as a way to get around the legal woes, since the majority of the songs on the album are "remastered" ones from those two discs; either way, it's still a great album and some of the songs sound _drastically_ different. Just an FYI


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

*The Dead Matter*

The DVD/CD set Garthgoyle was talking about is also available for pre-order on Amazon for $23.49 (Edited to add: the price was slashed, but has gone back up about $2 since I posted this). The extra CD's add $9 as opposed to buying the movie by itself. Since I know mall stores' prices can be a lot higher anyway, I'm not sure if the "free" CD's make it much cheaper at Hot Topic or not. I looked for it on HotTopic.com, but it wasn't shown on there yet, so I guess we'll have to wait until it's released to see how much it costs there. Even if it is cheaper, some people might not have a local Hot Topic, or might just want to preorder it to make sure they get their copy. So here is the link to the set on Amazon:

The Dead Matter: 3-Disc Deluxe Edition


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I wasn't aware that Amazon will be selling the set, too. That's cool


----------

